
How the Navy tracked a fleet of UFOs over the course of six days - typeformer
The USS Nimitz tracked these UFO with AN&#x2F;SPS-48E 3-D air search radar, AN&#x2F;SPS-49(V)5 2-D air search radar AN&#x2F;SPQ-9B target acquisition radar, while the USS Princeton had even more advanced multifunction passive radar systems including the Aegis SPY-1B radar. Additionally, an E-2C Hawkeye plane in the area confirmed radar returns from these objects. Two F18 Super Hornets were tasked by the Nimitz with interception. Each jet had individual advanced AESA radar onboard and the information from these 2 systems was sent back to the Nimitz in real time. Each jet was also equipped with an Raytheon ATFLIR camera pod integrated into the gun sight tracking system and heads up display. This system is a single pod that combines mid-wave infrared targeting and navigation FLIRs, an electro-optical, or visual light, sensor, a laser rangefinder and target designator, and a laser spot-tracker. It can locate and designate targets day or night at ranges exceeding 40 nautical miles and altitudes surpassing 50,000 feet. Raytheon is so proud of these system&#x27;s ability to a capture UFO&#x27;s that they are now using this fact in their marketing!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.raytheon.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;feature&#x2F;uap_atflir<p>The UFO&#x27;s were seen in both infrared and high definition video modes (note, the reason that the videos are so grainy is that they are copies of the original which are much clearer according to Navy witnesses). Now that we covered cameras, lasers and radar, next comes sonar. While we don&#x27;t know the exact ship which had sonar returns testimony by USS Princeton radar operator Gary Vorhees stated he later confirmed from a Navy sonar operator in the area that day that a craft was moving faster than 70 knots underwater, roughly two times the speed of nuclear subs. Last but not least, we come to the people who saw these craft with their actual eyes, including the many pilots in the fighter jets and the trained naval observers and flight deck operators aboard the Nimitz.
======
typeformer
For context: Around mid November 2004 US airspace was invaded by a fleet of
unknown craft displaying sophisticated technology and maneuvering that, as far
as the general public knows, can not be explain by conventional physics. At
least one of these objects had no wings, not jet wash, no rotor wash, no
visible means of propulsion, dropped from the edge of space to underwater in
the blink of an eye, and then out ran some of the most capable pilots and jets
in the US arsenal.

------
Tomte
Write it up, submit it.

But HN is not your blog.

~~~
dang
There's nothing wrong with making text posts to HN as long as they're
interesting.

